# anouther corn genetic Question



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

If i breed a normal male to a motley female whot would i get?

if i breed a normal male to a stripe female whot would i get?

And last of all whot would i get if i breed a stripe male with female motley?

Sorry ppl but genetics are :censor: confusing lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you breed a normal to a stripe (and it doesn't matter which is male and which is female) you will get normals het for Stripe.

If you breed a normal to a homozygous motley (again, doesn't matter which is male) you will get normals het for Motley.

If you breed a Motley to a Stripe, because they are both flavours (alleles) of the same gene and Motley is dominant to Stripe, you will get ALL Motleys het for stripe. They could look like Circleback motleys, like stripey motleys or like anything in between - but if you get any true four-lined Stripes you know your Motley was het for Stripe.

Motley and stripe are one of the really confusing genes in corns to work with


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks alot, thats helped loads, not quite as confusing now, it be much simpler if ppl would just say it how it is lol.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

whot lol


----------

